# Kehoe Jig Usage Pics



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Does anyone have any pics of projects using the Kehoe jig and the Kehoe corner inlay jig?

Looking for ideas.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI JIm

You may want to check out the link below

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/7624-anyone-use-have-kehoe-dovetail-spline-jig.html

===========


blackemmons said:


> Does anyone have any pics of projects using the Kehoe jig and the Kehoe corner inlay jig?
> 
> Looking for ideas.
> 
> ...


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks Bob.

I checked it out. A lot of good discussion, and a hijacking or two but not too many pics.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

You may have miss John's web site, he has tons of snapshots on his web site 

http://www.routerforums.com/88246-post33.html
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/stots4.htm

=========


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hey, Jim. How about a video on the Kehoe Jig?

http://charlesneilwoodworking.com/


----------



## blackemmons (Apr 10, 2006)

George,

Thanks.

I've watched Charlie's video but the one that I saw he didn't use the corner inlay jig. His vid was more of a "how to" than showing projects it was used on.

Thanks again,
Jim


----------

